# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Addition to Builder Database - Otero

## NewsFetcher

A new entry has been added to the Mandolin Cafe Builder Database:

*Otero*

Acoustic and electric guitars, mandolin family instruments and other miscellaneous instruments.



 Subscribe to our builder news feed using this link.

----------

